# هل السيدة العذراء بقيت بتول بعد ولادتها للسيد المسيح؟



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

هل السيدة العذراء بقيت بتول بعد ولادتها للسيد المسيح؟​ 

دوام بتولية العذراء مريم​ 

لانجد آية في الكتاب المقدس أو دليل واحد يبيّن على ان:
1- المدعوّين اخوة يسوع ولدتهم مريم العذراء أم يسوع.
2- أو انهم اولاد مريم العذراء أو بناتها.
3- أو انهم قالوا أن اباهم هو القديس مار يوسف خطيب العذراء.
4- أو ان احداً منهمقال ان العذراء أمه ويوسف ابوه.
5- أو ان القديس مار يوسف كان متزوجاً ولديه اولاداً ثم ترمل وخطب العذراء.

-بتولية العذراء تحدث عنها آباء الكنيسة منذ القرنين الثاني والثالث وكذلك الرابع والخامس.
-والقديس (جيروم) دافع عن بتولية العذراء ضد رجل اسمه (هلفيديوس) سنة 383م.

يستشهد مهاجمي دوام بتولية العذراء مريم بالآيات التالية:
1- عبارة" أبنها البكر " (وقا 2: 7 )، (متى 1: 25 ) معتمدين على أن البكر معناه الأول وسط أخوته.
2- عبارة"امرأتك" التي قيلت ليوسف عن العذراء، ( مت 1: 20 )، ( مت 1: 24). وكلمة امرأة عموماً أينما كانت اطلقت على العذراء.
3- عبارة" لم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" (مت 1: 20). وكذلك " قبل أن يجتمعا وجدت حُبلى من الروح القدس" ( مت 1: 18).
4- الآيات التي وردتفيها عبارة " اخوته" عن السيد المسيح له المجد مثل ( مت 12: 46) (يو 2 : 12 ) و ( مت 13 : 54 – 56 ) (مر 6 : 1 – 3 ) ( أع 1 : 14 ) ( غل 1 : 18 ، 19).
وللمزيد من العلومات عن اخوة يسوع الشبهات ضدها يرجى مراجعة الموضوع الذي كتبته في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57106

- هدف الإنجيل هو إثبات أن السيد المسيح له المجد قد حُبل به من عذراء لم تعرف رجلاً لسببين:
1- لإثبات أن المولود لم يولد ولادة طبيعية من أبوين كباقي الناس، إنما ولادته من عذراء دليل على لاهوته، لأنه ولد من الروح القدس وهذا ما عبر عنه الملاك بقوله " لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " (مت 1: 20).
2- لأن ولادته من عذراء بدون زرع بشر، تجعلنا نؤمن أنه لم يرث الخطيئة الأولى أي اول كل الخطايا البشرية التي فعلها آدم وحواء( الأصليه ). وبهذا يكون قادر على خلاصنا.
لذلك كان تركيز الرسول متى هو على أن العذراء لم تجتمع برجل قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح لإثبات ميلاده العذراوي.

1- بتولية مريم العذراء قبل الولادة:
" قبل أن يجتمعا .."(مت 1: 18) لانجد اية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس ولا دليلا على ان:
1- مريم العذراء عندها اولاد قبل ولادة السيد المسيح.
2- أو المدعوّين اخوة يسوع ولدتهم مريم العذراء أم يسوع.
3- أو انهم اولاد مريم العذراء أو بناتها.
4- أو انهم قالوا أن اباهم هو القديس مار يوسف خطيب العذراء.
5- أو ان احدأ منهم قال ان العذراء أمه ويوسف ابوه.

- سؤال: 
هل تؤمن بأن العذراء مريم كانت بتولاً قبل الولادة وبعدها ؟
قال الملاك لمريم العذراء:
" وها انت ستحبلين وتلدين ابنا وتسمينه يسوع. فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا وانا لست اعرف رجلا" ( أي انا عذراء)و( لو 1: 31 – 34 ).
" ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس" ( مت 1: 20).

* في الوقت الذي لم تعرف فيه مريم رجلاً يسميها الكتاب المقدس إمرأة . لأن الزوجة تُدعى امرأة بعد كتابة كتابها حتى لو بقيت بتولاً.

يقول الانسان عندما يقبل على الزواج : تزوجّت امرأة ويقصد بذلك جنس النساء ولا يصفها بأنها فتاة بل امرأة بعد الزواج.

-قال الملاك لمريم العذراء " مباركة انت في النساء "( لو 1 : 28 )، وكذلك اليصابات قالت نفس الكلام " مباركة انت في النساء" ( لو 1: 42). أي بين جنس النساء ولم يقصد انها لم تعد بتولاً.

- هكذا أكد مار بولس الرسول :
" أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة " (غل4: 4)، أي من جنس حواء ومن طرف واحد، من امرأة، لا من امرأة ورجل. وبرهان ذلك ماذكر في ( لوقا 1: 24 ) " وأنا لا اعرف رجلاً " أي أنا عذراء.
- يقول الكتاب المقدس: "هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا" (مت 1: 23). وهي نبوة اشعياء النبي قديماً : " ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل ( 7: 14).
وللمزيد من المعلومات عن اصل كلمة علماه وكيف انها تعني العذراء، وبالمناسبة كتبت البحث بعد ان شاهد اغلب العلماء والدارسين يقولون بان علماه تعني سيدة او فتاة صغيرة، لذلك اثبتت انها تعني ايضا عذراء من القواميس العبرية المرفقة بالبحث. يرجى مراجعة البحث الذي كتبته في المنتدى على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53999

عبارة إمرأتك
عبارة امرأتك تعني زوجتك وكانت تطلق على المرأة منذ خطوبتها، قال الملاك ليوسف النجار:
" لاتخف أن تأخذ ( كمن عهد به من الله وليس من أبويها) مريم امرأتك ( وهي مخطوبة له). لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس " (مت 1: 20 ). لذلك شكّ مار يوسف عندما رأى علامات الحمل على العذراء مريم لكن الملاك بدَّد شكّه في الحلم وأكد له إنها حبلى بواسطة الروح القدس وليس من رجل ما.

-كما ان لقب امرأة أو زوجة كان يمنح أيضاً للمخطوبات، يقول الكتاب المقدس " اذا كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل فوجدها رجل في المدينة واضطجع معها فاخرجوهما كليهما الى باب تلك المدينة وارجموهما بالحجارة حتى يموتا، الفتاة من اجل انها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من اجل انه اذل امرأة صاحبه فتنزع الشر من وسطك " ( تث 22: 23 ، 24).
-وكذلك " ومن هو الرجل الذي خطب امرأة ولم يأخذها. ليذهب ويرجع الى بيته لئلا يموت في الحرب فياخذها رجل آخر" (تث 20: 7).

- نرى ان الكتاب استخدم كلمة امرأة بتعبيره عن العذراء المخطوبة وكلمة امرأة تدل على الأنوثة وليس على الزواج.

حواء دُعيت إمرأة:
حواء سُميت أولاً إمرأة لأنها من امرء أُخذت " فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت " ( تك 2: 23).
وسميت حواء لأنها أم لكل حي " ودعا آدم اسم امرأته حوّاء لانها ام كل حيّ " ( تك 3: 20).

- فكلمة امرأة تدل على خلقها وأنوثتها. وكلمة حواء تدل على أمومتها.

سؤال هام:
ما الدليل ان كلمة امرأة بالنسبة لمريم العذراء كانت تدل على خطوبتها وليس زواجها ؟
إن الدليل ان كلمة امرأة بالنسبة لمريم العذراء كانت تدل على خطوبتها وليس زواجها قول القديس لوقا الإنجيلي: 
" فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود وعشيرته، ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى " (لو 2: 4، 5).وهذه الاية تنسف كل الادعاءات والاباطيل التي قيلت عن القديسة مريم العذراء.
- إذن عبارة " لاتخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك " (مت 1: 20) معناها خطيبتك.

- مريم دعيت امرأة ليس لأنها فقدت بتوليتها فالكتاب يشهد أنه لم يعرفها، ولكن لأن هذا هو التعبير المألوف عند اليهود، أن تدعى الخطيبة امرأة بل وحتى الفتاة البكر كانت تدعى امرأة بدليل أن حواء عقب خلقها مباشرةً دعيت امرأة، قبل الخطية والطرد من الجنة والانجاب..

-الملاك لم يستخدم مع القديس يوسف عبارة امرأتك بعد ميلاد المسيح. وإنما قال له :

" قم خذ الصبي وأمه " (مت 2: 20).
وفي عودته من مصر قال له " قم خذ الصبي وأمه" (مت 2: 20 ). 
وفي قصة السفر إلى مصر وفي الرجوع منها " قام وأخذ الصبي وأمه " (مت 2: 14 ، 21 ). ولم يستخدم عبارة امرأته.

- اذن عبارة امرأته استخدمت قبل الحمل وأثناءه:
عبارة امرأته استخدمت قبل الحمل وأثناءه لكي تُحفظ مريم فلا يرجمها اليهود إذ أنها قد حَبلت بدون زرع رجل أو زنى لأن فعل الزنى يستحق الرجم:
" يخرجون الفتاة الى باب بيت ابيها ويرجمها رجال مدينتها بالحجارة حتى تموت لانها عملت قباحة في اسرائيل بزناها في بيت ابيها.فتنزع الشر من وسطك " ( تث 22: 21).

لذلك قال الكتاب المقدس " وهو على ما كان يُظن ابن يوسف... " ( لوقا 3: 32) وهو دليل أن يسوع المسيح ليس ابن يوسف حقيقة بل يظن انه أبنه، فالمسيح لا أب أرضي له.

أما بعد ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد فلم يستخدم الوحي الإلهي عبارة امرأة ، لا بالنسبة إلى كلام الملاك مع يوسف، ولا بالنسبة إلى ما فعله يوسف. ولا بالنسبة إلى المجوس الذين:
"رأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه " (متى 2: 11 ).
ولا بالنسبة إلى الرعاة الذين:
" وجدوا مريم ويوسف والطفل مضطجعاً" ( مت 2: 16).

2- بتولية العذراء بعدالولادة
لانجد اية واحدة في الكتاب المقدس ولا دليلاً على ان:
1- مريم العذراء عندها اولاد قبل أو بعد ولادة السيد المسيح.
2- أو أن المدعوّين اخوة يسوع ولدتهم مريم العذراء أم يسوع.
3- أو انهم اولاد مريم العذراء أو بناتها.
4- أو إن أحدهم قال إن أباه هو القديس يوسف خطيب العذراء.
5- أو ان احدأ منهم قال ان العذراء أمه ويوسف ابوه.

يقول النبي اشعياء:
"ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" ( اش 7: 14) وأكد القديس متى أن نبوءة أشعياء هذه تمت في السيد المسيح :
" وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل. هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا " (مت 1: 22 - 23 ).

نلاحظ:
أنَّ أشعياء النبي والرسول متى يطلقان على مريم لقب العذراء مع " أل " التعريف، مع العلم بأنّ الطبيعة تنفي أن تكون والدة عذراء. ووصف مريم بأنها " العذراء " يعني ديمومة بتوليتها، لأن النساء العاديات يمكن أن نقول عنهنّ : " ها إنّ عذراء حبلت وولدت " وبذلك لن تبقى عذراء بسبب زوال بكارتها. أما هنا فإن القديسان متى وأشعيا يُصرّان على أنّ والدة السيد المسيح هي العذراء المقصودة بالنبوة وقد ولدت السيد المسيح له المجد وظلّت عذراء.

يشبه احد الاباء السريان هذه الولادة العجيبة بالنور الذي يمر عبر زجاجة مليئة بالماء وينفذ إلى الجهة الأخرة دون أن يثقب الزجاجة أو يسيل الماء الذي بداخلها. هكذا كانت ولادة " الكلمة الذي صار جسداً" (يو 1: 14 ) من رحم العذراء مريم دون أن تفقد بكارتها لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن السيد المسيح له المجد :
" نور من نور ".

- لماذا لَقبت إذاً مريم العذراء القديس مار يوسف أباً ليسوع:

" هوذا ابوك وانا كنا نطلبَك معذبَين " ( لو 2: 48).

لم تكن القديسة مريم العذراء تجهل سرّها ( حملها العجيب ) إلا أنّ اللطف والذوق والإحترام جعلها تخفي السرّ وتتصرف أمام الناس كأنّ أمرها طبيعي وكأنّ يوسف هو الأب، وذلك للأسباب التالية:
1- احتراماً ليوسف أمام الناس خاصة ان الكتاب يقول عن السيدالمسيح:
" وهو على ما كان يُظن ابن يوسف... " ( لوقا 3: 32).
2- لو فاهت القديسة مريم العذراء بسر حبلها العجيب لما صدّقها أحد. ولأتهموها بالزنى، وعقوبة الزانية الرجم كما في( تث 22: 21 ).
3- لأن ليوسف شرعاً حقوق الأب وهو الذي يسمي الطفل ويربيه:
يقول الكتاب " ودعا اسمه يسوع " ( مت 1: 25).
أي يوسف دعاه يسوع بعدما استيقظ من النوم ( مت 1: 24).

القديس يوسف هو كالبستاني الذي نبتت شجرة في بستانه بغير أن يزرعها هو، فهي مع ذلك له لأنّها في أرضه.

لذلك عبر القديس لوقا عن هذه الأبوة الطاهرة بقوله:
" وهو على ما كان يُظن ابن يوسف... " ( لوقا 3: 32). ولم يقل بحسب الواقع.

حسم هذا الموضع السيد المسيح له المجد ووضع النقاظ على الحروف وهو لا يزال في الثانية عشرة من عمره وأوضح من كان أباه الحقيقي : 
" فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني ألم تعلما انه ينبغي ان اكون فيما لأبي ( لله )" ( لو 2: 49). 
وبذلك نفى السيد المسيح أيّة بنوة أرضية من زرع بشر.

ولدت ابنها البكر
يقول بعض الجهلة ان العذراء لم تظلّ عذراءً بعد ولادة السيد المسيح لأن الإنجيل يدعو المسيح ابنها البكر .
" ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر" (مت 1: 25 ). 
" فولدت ابنها البكر" (لو 2: 7). 

كلمة حتى في اللغة اليونانية تقرأ " هيوس هو " وتأتي بمعنى ( إلى أن – حتى).
والبكر معناه أول مولود حتى ولو لم يعقبه آخرون ( كالأبن الوحيد).

والله القدوس يدعو السيد المسيح ابنه البكر مع أنه الوحيد: 
" كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في إبنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين " (عب 1: 2 ).
و " وايضا متى ادخل البكر الى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله " ( عب 1: 6).
" لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد ،لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية " ( يو 3: 16).

- الكتاب المقدس أوضح تعريف معنى كلمة البكر قبل تأسيس الكهنوت الهاروني اذ يقول:
" وكلم الرب موسى قائلا قدس لي كل بكر كل فاتح رحم من بني اسرائيل من الناس ومن البهائم. انه لي " ( خر 13: 1 – 2).
وليس من المعقول والمنطقي أن ينتظر موسى المرأة لكي تضع الولد الثاني حتى يقدّس البكر الأول ويقدمه إلى الهيكل ؟. فالمولود هنا هو الابن البكر لا لأنه كبير أخوته ( فيمكن ان يكون وحيد)، بل لأنه فاتح رحم.

حتى بكر الحيوانات النجسة كان يقبل فداؤه من ابن شهر، يقول الكتاب :
" كل فاتح رحم من كل جسد يقدمونه للرب من الناس ومن البهائم يكون لك غير انك تقبل فداء بكر الانسان وبكر البهيمة النجسة تقبل فداءه. وفداؤه من ابن شهر تقبله " (عدد 18: 15 – 16).

- وهكذا فإن السيد المسيح (كأبن بكر للعذراء) قدموا عنه ذبيحة للرب في يوم الأربعين ( يوم تطهير العذراء بعد ولادتها ) وفي هذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن السيدة العذراء:
" ولما تمت ايام تطهيرها حسب شريعة موسى صعدوا به الى اورشليم ليقدموه للرب. كما هو مكتوب في ناموس الرب ان كل ذكر فاتح رحم يدعى قدوسا للرب. ولكي يقدموا ذبيحة كما قيل في ناموس الرب زوج يمام او فرخي حمام " ( لو 2 : 22 – 24 ).
وواضح أن السيد المسيح طبقت عليه شريعة البكر في يوم الأربعين من مولده. وهذا دليل على ان السيدة العذراء لم يكن لها اولاد قبل ولادة السيد المسيح ( ولاحتى بعد ولادته ).

** وهنا يسأل القديس جيروم : هل حينما ضرب الرب أبكار المصريين، ضرب فقط الأبكار الذين لهم أخوة، أم كل فاتحي الرحم سواء كان لهم أخوة أو لم يكن.
وحتى يومنا هذا يقولون مثلاً وهو : " ماتت فلانة في بكرها ".

لم يعرفها " حتى ولدة ابنها ..." ( مت 1: 25).
يقول العلاّمة مار ديونيسيوس يعقوب ابن الصليب مطران مدينة آمد المولود في أوائل القرن الثاني عشر للميلاد، في كتابه الدر الفريد في تفسير العهد الجديد الجزء الأول عن هذه الآية بعد الشرح السابق ما يلي:
وقال آخرون ( من الشُّراح ) ان معنى قوله "لم يعرفها " يعني لم يعرف سمو مقامها وجلال قدرها وانها والدة الإله حتى ولدت ابنها. اذ رأى العجائب وقت ولادته. فالملائكة سبحت والرعاة بشرت والمجوس سجدت ونحن نقول كما ان الله المولود منها لم يتغير كذلك بتولية والدتهِ لم تفسد تلك التي يقول الكتاب انها لم تعرف رجلاً. وزكريا رتبها مع البتولات في الهيكل. ولكن الهراطقة يقولون بانه ان كان لم يحل البتولية فهو لم يأخذ جسداً ولكنه قد حلّ البتولية بخروجِه. فنقول: ان كانت البتول قد ولدت إلهاً فآمن وصدق انها لبثت بتولاً بعد الميلاد لأنها ولدت الهاً قديراً كما يدعوه اشعياء ( اش 9: 6) والبرهان كما انه خرج من القبر وهو غير مفتوح ودخل العلية والأبواب مغلقة. هكذا خرج من البطن ولم ينقض البتولية. وأيضاً ولج جسم في جسم ولم يثلمهُ. والادلة على ذلك كثيرة فحواء خرجت من جنب آدموالمياه جرت من الصخرة... فكم احرى ان يلد المسيح من البتول بدون ان ينقض بتوليتها. انتهى الاقتباس.

ومعنى ذلك أنها ولدت أبنها البكر بغير أن يعرفها مار يوسف قبل مغادرة الملاك ولا بعدها.

وفي الكتاب المقدس هناك الكثير من الدلائل التي تثبت ان عبارة " حتى " تنفي العمل بالنسبة للماضي ولكنّها لا تقول شيئاً عن المستقبل.
وكتب القديس جيروم ( إيرونيموس ) وهو علاّمة في الكتاب المقدس في القرنين الرابع والخامس عن هذه العبارات " إنها تنفي الماضي بطريقة لا تؤكّد فيها شيئاً عن المستقبل ". وكان له موقف صارم ممن كانوا يقاومون بتوليّة مريم العذراء الدائمة، مثل شخص اسمه (( هلفيديوس ) سنة 383م.
من الأمثلة التي اعطاها القديس جيروم لهفيديوس عن كلمة حتى ويطلب أن لا يُستنتج منها أنَّ علاقات جسدية حصلت بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح بين مريم ويوسف:
" قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك " ( مز 110: 1). فهل يعني ذلك أنّ المسيح سيترك يمين أبيه بعد تذليل أعدائه؟.
" وارسل الغراب. فخرج مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الارض " ( تك 8: 7). فهل يعني ذلك أنه عاد إلى التابوت بعد الطوفان ؟ طعباً لا فهو خرج ولم يرجع.

* في الكتاب المقدس الكثير من الامثلة على ذلك منها:

قول الكتاب المقدس عن ميكال أبنة شاول الملك :
" ولم يكن لميكال بنت شاول ولد الى يوم موتها" (2 صم 6: 32 ). هل بعد موتها صار عندها ولد !!.

أيضاً في قصة المولود الأعمى : 
" فلم يصدق اليهود عنه انه كان اعمى فأبصر حتى دعوا ابوي الذي ابصر" ( يو 9: 18). لا تعني العبارة أن اليهود صدّقوا أنّه ولد أعمى فأبصر، بعد أن نادوا والديه. بل نص الإنجيل يؤكد أنَّ اليهود بقوا على عدم إيمانهم ، والبرهان أن اليهود لم يصدّقوا حتى أبوي الأعمى الذي أبصر، أنهم دعوه مرّة ثانية وقالوا له:
" فدعوا ثانية الانسان الذي كان اعمى وقالوا له اعطي مجدا لله. نحن نعلم ان هذا الانسان ( يسوع ) خاطئ " (يو 9: 24).

قال السيد المسيح :
" وها انا معكم كل الايام الى ( حتى ) انقضاء الدهر "(مت 28: 20).
فهل معنى ذلك أن السيد المسيح سيترك تلاميذه وتلاميذهم ولن يبقى معهم بعد نهاية العالم؟ طبعاً لا.
اذن كلمة حتى لا تعني بالضرورة عكس ما بعدها، فيوسف لم يعرف مريم حتى ولدت ابنها البكر، ولا بعد أن ولدته عرفها أيضاً.

لأنه إن كان قد احتشم عن أن يمسّها قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح، فكم بالأولى بعد ولادته!!، وبعد أن رأى المعجزات والملائكة والمجوس وتَحقق النبوءات، وعَلم يقيناً أنه مولود من الروح القدس، وأنه ابن العلي يدعى، وأنه القدوس وعمانوئيل الذي تفسيره ( الله معنا ) والمخلص. وأنه هو الذي تحققت فيه نبؤة أشعياء النبي القائل:
" ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل " ( (اش 7: 14).
وأيضاً :
" لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً الهاً قديراً ابا ابدياً رئيس السلام. لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية لملكه على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته..." (اش 9: 6 ، 7).
أتساءل هنا هل بعد كل هذه النبوءات يتجرأ يوسف أن يمسها!!.

المراجع:
1- الكتاب المقدس الترجمة العربية فان دايك. والكتاب المقدس باللغة السريانية.والكاتب المقدس باللغة العبرية.
2- اللاهوت المقارن الجزء الأول لقداسة البابا المعظم الانبا شنودة الثالث.
3- كتاب الدر الفريد في تفسير العهد الجديد الجزء الأول للعلامة مار ديونيسيوس ابن الصليبي مطران مدينة آمد. الترجمة العربية من الأصل السرياني تمت سنة 1728 بيد الراهب عبد المسيح دولباني السرياني.
4- الجواب من الكتاب تأليف الأب يعقوب سعاده والأب بيتر مدروس.


----------



## صوت الرب (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*من أقوى الردود التي قرأتها حول بتولية العذراء
الرب يباركك عزيزي Mor Antonios*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (29 سبتمبر 2008)

رد رائع وعلي راي الاستاذ صوت الرب اجمل رد شفتة وسبق ان تناقشنا في حتي هنا برضة هل بقيت مريم عذراءربنا يبارك تعبك استاذي مور انتونيوس


----------



## enass (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد رائع

شكرا الك اخي*


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *من أقوى الردود التي قرأتها حول بتولية العذراء*
> *الرب يباركك عزيزي mor antonios*


الرب يباركك اخي الحبيب صوت الرب:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 يعوضني عن ايه ههههههه 
الرب يباركك اختى العزيزة:16_4_9:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> رد رائع وعلي راي الاستاذ صوت الرب اجمل رد شفتة وسبق ان تناقشنا في حتي هنا برضة هل بقيت مريم عذراءربنا يبارك تعبك استاذي مور انتونيوس


 انا اتعلم منكم اخي الحبيب الرب يباركك:16_4_16:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 سبتمبر 2008)

enass قال:


> *رد رائع*
> 
> *شكرا الك اخي*


شكرا على المشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## azazi (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو من الأخوه المسيحيين ... ان يسمحوا لي بهذا الاستفسار  ...

من يقول ان مريم العذراء ليست بتول ؟؟ هل تقصدون بانها شبهه اسلاميه عن كتابكم المقدس ؟


----------



## cross in ksa (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز رد بسيط وعلمى فى نفس الوقت  

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 سبتمبر 2008)

azazi قال:


> ارجو من الأخوه المسيحيين ... ان يسمحوا لي بهذا الاستفسار ...
> 
> من يقول ان مريم العذراء ليست بتول ؟؟ هل تقصدون بانها شبهه اسلاميه عن كتابكم المقدس ؟


 نعم شبهة اسلامية لكي يظهروا ان الكتاب المقدس اساء لمريم العذراء والاسلام كرمها وحجتهم بذلك هو الايات التي تم نقاشها في البحث.
طبعا بعض اليهود ايضا يتهمون السيد المسيح بانه ابن زنى وان العذراء ليست نقيه...كل هذا افتراءات وكذب لم نقرئه بكتب التاريخ بل من بعض الضالين المنافقين.


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 سبتمبر 2008)

cross in ksa قال:


> ممتاز رد بسيط وعلمى فى نفس الوقت
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك


شكرا لك وللمشاركة:16_4_8:


----------



## azazi (30 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> نعم شبهة اسلامية لكي يظهروا ان الكتاب المقدس اساء لمريم العذراء والاسلام كرمها وحجتهم بذلك هو الايات التي تم نقاشها في البحث.
> طبعا بعض اليهود ايضا يتهمون السيد المسيح بانه ابن زنى وان العذراء ليست نقيه...كل هذا افتراءات وكذب لم نقرئه بكتب التاريخ بل من بعض الضالين المنافقين.



اشكرك عزيزي على التوضيح  ....


----------



## MERIEM MOHAMED (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ادا كان كل من يتصفح هدا المنتدى  اسالكم بحق الله
كم توجد ديانة على وجه الارض
كم يوجدمن شخص لا يؤمن بوجود الله لمادا كل هده العدوانية على الاسلام واظن انني في منتدى حوار الاديان
و ليس منتدى سب الاسلام 
اما بالنسبة للسيدة العدراء فنحن في الاسلام لم تتزوج قط و انجبت السيد المسيح بدون اب كما خلق الله ادم بدون اب ولا ام وخلق امنا حواء بدون ام
سبحان الله تهمون العدراء في شرفها والاسلام يبراءها و يقول عنها
و التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا و جعلناها و ابنها ءاية للعالمين
و في خلق سيدنا ادم عليه السلام
و اد قال ربك للملائكة اني خالق بشرا من صلصال من حماء مسنون . فادا سويته و نفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين


----------



## peace_86 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا" وببراهين قوية
الرب يباركك بشفاعة القديسة مريم*


----------



## peace_86 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

Meriem mohamed
نحييك عزيزي على محبتك وتقديرك للسيدة القديسة العذراء مريم
الرب يباركك


ويبارك صديقي عزازي


----------



## Tiger123 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*العزاء ام النور والدة ربنا يسوع المسيح ​*:crazy_pil​


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 سبتمبر 2008)

meriem mohamed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ادا كان كل من يتصفح هدا المنتدى اسالكم بحق الله
> كم توجد ديانة على وجه الارض
> كم يوجدمن شخص لا يؤمن بوجود الله لمادا كل هده العدوانية على الاسلام واظن انني في منتدى حوار الاديان
> ...


اذا كان هذا رايك فاذهب الى من يلقي هذه الخرافة عن السيدة العذراء من المسلمين واخبرهم وابحث عن هذه الشبهة في المنتديات الاسلامية ثم احكم .....
عزيزي باي كتاب ذكر قول لم اكن بغيا..ومن نفخ في فرج العذراء..انظر هذا التعبير الجميل ..ومن تكلم من تحتها ؟؟؟؟كيف من تحتها...واين ولدت العذراء المسيح حسب القران..وباي بلد، او دولة...من امة! ومن ابوه!!وكيف هزت النخلة وهي حامل وامرأة ولسيت شمشون الجبار!!!واين النخل هل ينبت في السعودية ام ببيت لحم ام اين..ممكن ولد عيسى بالسعودية ونحن لا نعرف!ماذا علم واين كتابه!!!!عزيزي القران لم يتكلم جيدا عن العذراءبشكل جيد. والسيد المسيح مجهول حيث لاوطن له ولا كتاب،ولا نعرف بماذا علم واين علم بالتفصيل الخ...


> اما بالنسبة للسيدة العدراء فنحن في الاسلام لم تتزوج قط و انجبت السيد المسيح بدون اب كما خلق الله ادم بدون اب ولا ام وخلق امنا حواء بدون ام


*كلام خاص بدينك ولا يعنينا بشئ لاننا لانؤمن بالقران اصلا.*
*ولا وجه للمقارنة بين ادم الانسان المخلوق مع السيد المسيح الله الظاهر بالجسد، رب ادم وخالقة.*


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 سبتمبر 2008)

peace_86 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا" وببراهين قوية*
> *الرب يباركك بشفاعة القديسة مريم*


 ويباركك وشكرا على المشاركة:16_4_16:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 سبتمبر 2008)

tiger123 قال:


> *العذراء ام النور والدة ربنا يسوع المسيح ​*:crazy_pil​


شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## My Rock (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء عدم  التطرق للاسلاميات
الرجاء مراعاة ان الموضوع هذا مُختلف عليه طائفياً, و لكي لا نكون منحازين لطائفة و ضد طائفة اخرى اسمحولي بغلق الموضوع و نقله الى قسم الرد على الشبهات, لأن ترك الموضوع مفتوحاً سيعطي الحق للجهة الاخرى بالرد لأن المنتدى يحاول ضم الجميع في جسد المسيح متناسين اختلافنا و مركزين على اقتفاقنا و ما يجمعنا في المسيح

يُنقل و يُغلق


----------

